# Stomach problems?



## Pamala (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello,

I have been having problems with reflux which cause my oesophagus to cramp and tighten.

That makes it difficult to eat. It does not happen every day. Sometimes it cramps so badly it feels like my heart is doing something weird.

I have been checked by a cardiologist. My family doctor gave me stomach tablets to be taken in the morning before eating, and there have been no more problems.

At my appointment last week she said I had to quit the tablets in November. She said that somebody that takes medication each day, as I do for my Hashimoto's, has an irritated stomach.

Thinking about it, it makes no sense. How can I just quit? It is really frightening when I have an 'attack'. One time I could not even swallow my saliva and started foaming at the mouth.. It was interesting to say the least.

My question is, do any of you have similar problems caused by taking daily medication? I have only been taking the stomach tablets as needed since my appointment, so not daily.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you had a thyroid ultrasound?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Pamela

What are your last 2 lab results with ranges please?

I second - the question regarding the ultrasound.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey Pamala!

Yeah I've had a whole host of stomach and swallowing/regurgitation issues.

In the morning I can regurgitate white foam or green bile.

I find it helps to drink 16 Oz of water as soon as you wake up.

Ive been diagnosed with Hashimotos, GERD, BFS, and possible POTS (although I may just be deconditioned)

I have the same symptoms as you! Rest assured that if you have had a clear cardio work up you really are feeling your esophagus, be it inflammed, spasming, or twitching.

I recommend you relax, especially during your attacks. Try to meditate and let your mucles just relax. You know that feeling when you relax, where your mucles feel tired and sore and you feel calm? Thats the type of relaxation I'm talking about. Try that! You will at least feel a little more grounded.

As for eating... Chew chew chew. A lot of my stomach issues were because I wasn't eating properly.

- your stomach doesn't chew your food. The acid doesnt really "melt" it away as youd expect.
- try not to swallow air. When you do I'm guessing, as a engineering student, the mucus from your stomach contents forms a bubble which somehow pushes acid up.
- don't eat so much, and really limit those trigger foods. Yesterday, I had nothing but water in the morning, then some chips/dip, cashews, and skittles candies.... Bad heart burn after the skittles... Be careful what you eat!

The best advice I can give is stay active and wait it out. You'll have good days  lots of them.

Keep coming back here for support when you have bad times..

XOXO!


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry, my last post didn't really answer what you were asking.

No I don't have trouble taking the medicines. I find those that acid really isn't my issue... I do have esophageal inflammation and I dont take pills. I find it surprising that your Dr told you to stop the meds? What kond of stomach pill do you take?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Have you looked into a reflux diet, or LPR diet? This diet attempts to eliminate the foods that trigger reflux. My doctor suggested trying this diet recently after complaining for four years about neck pain. I'm giving it a try.


----------



## Pamala (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning! Thank you for your replies. visc, it is simply amazing to hear from somebody that has had the same experiences! My stomach medication is Pantoprazol. I live in The Netherlands, but am assuming the same medications are available in the States and Britain.

I have had an echo of my thyroid and there were no problems there.

I have no recent test results, but a year ago my levels were TSH 2.6 and T4 15.1

I am one of the lucky ones that has few problems with my Hashimoto's. My main problem is not being able to lose weight. I have an extra 15-20 pounds I can't shift. I am 62, so that might have something to do with it. A few years ago I had thyroid eye disease, but this last year there have been no new problems with my eyes.

I take 50 mg Levothyroxine per day.

visc, how do you know you have esophageal inflammation?

Octavia, I will look into the reflux diet. thank you


----------



## bily (Mar 18, 2013)

I have hashimoto's, but as it's early days still am unmedicated. Dr has said among other things, I have low stomach acid. I take digestive enzymes or 1 tablespoon or less of raw apple cider vinegar with water , and then swill plain water around mouth to stop vinegar from ruining my teeth. This has helped my tummy digest food that I've eaten. I have a clean, mostly unprocessed food diet. No junk food rubbish. Apart from a couple of small serves of hot chips each week.


----------

